# Garbage Picker



## redman6565

Do any of you guys have a hand held garbage picker? i know what im looking for visually but describing it is hard so i hope you know what im talking about...


----------



## cretebaby

why?????????????


----------



## redman6565

haha well i need one for when i send the truck out and im not sure where i can buy one from?


----------



## toby4492

Something like this????????

http://www.grainger.com/Grainger/items/3UP50

Otherwise I don't know what you mean.


----------



## redman6565

ya exactly! i was thinking of something like that or a claw, not sure but either one is better than picking it up by hand...


----------



## cretebaby

you didnt know how to describe a stick with a point on it .............jk


----------



## redman6565

haha well visually i imagined a claw like thing with a pointer finger trigger but maybe im over thinking the process haha


----------



## RichG53

Get a round pole (dowel) pound a nail in the end cut off the head sharpen to a point .....CHEAP......


----------



## festerw

Like one of these










http://www.grainger.com/Grainger/items/2NDR3


----------



## Clapper&Company

whats dose a pole with a nail on it have to do with snow?


----------



## toby4492

Clapper&Company;626808 said:


> whats dose a pole with a nail on it have to do with snow?


Well you could put #'s on it and use to measure the snow


----------



## redman6565

festerw youre a genius! thanks!


----------



## redman6565

na strap it to the front of your pickup and when you see a competitor driving at you, you can joust till the death! (but without horses)


----------



## Clapper&Company

Still what do u need it for?


----------



## redman6565

well i have a couple accounts in which i have to sweep the parking lot and i also do the landscape and plowing so when im down there running the truck i wanted something that i could use to pick garbage up out of the landscape and lawn so that the lot looks presentable.


----------



## Clapper&Company

o ok, thats what i would use one for... But I was trying to come up with reasons you need one when you were out doing snow services


----------



## festerw

redman6565;626812 said:


> festerw youre a genius! thanks!


LOL tell my wife that......

for future reference most of the time they're called reach extenders, we've got a few of them at the college that's how I knew what you were talking about.


----------



## redman6565

haha no im a full maintenance company, we plow/we sweep/we mow and we're a pain in the ass haha.


----------



## redman6565

we do it all ussmileyflag


----------



## DugHD

This is what we use for picking trash. These are built tough and will pick up a piece of straw if needed. This is the only brand worth buying. I have used every make under the sun for 15yrs. and most fall apart in a month. http://arcoa.com/products-ezrp.html
doug


----------



## RichG53

He said he wanted a garbage picker that is what a stick with a piont is called


----------



## bribrius

i think i have seen the claw ones at home depot


----------



## redman6565

DugHD;627941 said:


> This is what we use for picking trash. These are built tough and will pick up a piece of straw if needed. This is the only brand worth buying. I have used every make under the sun for 15yrs. and most fall apart in a month. http://arcoa.com/products-ezrp.html
> doug


thats not a bad product right there either. definately looks durable.


----------



## hickslawns

They sell one called the "Gopher" at Wmart for under $10. I have bought and replaced many. Not bad, but not real heavy duty. Cheap though. They sell Pik Stiks at Ace hardware stores for around $20. Much heavier duty and outlast 3-4 Gophers. I would go with them.


----------



## redman6565

while we're on the topic for sweeping, cause im new to this and all, how do you guys come up with your pricing? i dont need actual dollar amounts but rather like a format. what im struggling with is coming up with seasonal rates for customers, cause some want their lot done 5 times a week, some want it 3 while others want it once...


----------

